

Ask YC: what would be your hourly rate for programming Cobol? - Tichy

Since I frequently have to put up with undesirable technology choices in consulting gigs, I became interested in this question (Cobol as a representative for undesirable technologies).
======
run4yourlives
High. People who both understand cobol and care to work in it are a rare
breed. :-)

------
babul
$0 as I don't know it. Where is Cobol still used?

------
noodle
a lot (an exact number, of course, depends on so many things). cobol knowledge
is a goose that lays golden eggs.

------
Readmore
One BILLION dollars!

